# Fat lip has turned to something else



## Atika (Jun 10, 2014)

A few days ago my 5month female latched onto my 6month male's lip. He winced and she let go, they were playing. No injury was noticeable.
A day later, he swelled in the same area. It was about 1/2 the size of an egg. 
About a day after that he started to bleed, very little, from a very small break in the skin. I started cleaning it and putting neosporin on it. I have only seen him scratch the area once. 
Now he still has a couple spots of broken skin, but no real bleeding, and has seemed to lose hair in the area. It is right where his whiskers are. 
No other symptoms, no scratching, no injury on the inside of the lip. He eats fine. The swelling is gone.
I thought the swelling was just from the nip, and I must have missed the open skin somehow on the first day. However, I am now wondering if this might be a bug bite of some kind? Would you recommend a visit to the vet? I am hoping it is on the mend and if he was bit and needed attention I would have seen other symptoms. 
Just a little concerned. Has anyone seen anything like this? BTW, I am in AZ, so scorpions, black widows, and brown recluse are native. I spray often and have not seen anything in my yard since getting the pups. My son was stung by a scorpion in my house before I got the puppies, so I have been vigilant with exterminator.


----------



## middleofnowhere (Dec 20, 2000)

I'd say an abscess or infection of some sort. Time to support your local vet...


----------



## Atika (Jun 10, 2014)

Thank you for the reply. I better have it checked out. What an odd thing.


----------



## 94yj (Aug 29, 2013)

i would get him to the vet pretty quick as it already looks infected


----------



## Atika (Jun 10, 2014)

I will see if I can get him in tomorrow. I feel bad for letting it go a couple days now. I was hoping it was getting better until this morning when I saw the hair loss.


----------



## BowWowMeow (May 7, 2007)

It looks like an abscess. Until you can get to the vet tomorrow try applying a hot compress to the site. If you have coconut oil you can also put that on it.


----------



## Atika (Jun 10, 2014)

BowWowMeow said:


> It looks like an abscess. Until you can get to the vet tomorrow try applying a hot compress to the site. If you have coconut oil you can also put that on it.


I do have some coconut oil, I will try that (it is great for so many things). Thank you!


----------



## BowWowMeow (May 7, 2007)

Be sure to apply the hot compress though because it can pull some of the pus out. Put the coconut oil on afterwards.


----------

